# Do any of you CUT on Test Enanthate?



## mrey86 (Aug 9, 2010)

Im about to start an anadrol/test cycle to cut with...

i know, i know it looks like a bulking cycle but i've been cutting a while and couldnt lift at all for 3 weeks because of a small op on my shoulder.

But with all this cutting i've shrunk from my usualy 240-245 down to 232 and i still have 7 pounds to lose.

My theory is a short 4 week bulk on anadrol may increase muscle mass while simultaneously decressing overall bodyfat % then i'll use the rest of the cycle (next 8 weeks) on the test to cut...

My question is am i going to look puffy and bloated on the test or can i still have the cut look? Im only going to cycle 500mg although i usually use 1g+ to bulk with...

BTW I cant use letro or arimidex is hurts my stomach

cheers


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you can get into peeled to the bone contest nik on test alone mate,its your diet that dictates it,i'd sack off the anadrol,thats more likely to make you look puffier than anything else and you will most likely drop your 7lbs in a flash once you eliminate it


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i would run the oxy with the test tbh...rather than the oxy first

with the right diet, controled carbs etc....you can stay lean and low bloat on this....i have done it myself....although i did use arimadex

i also find tren helps keep fat/water down on me...as long as kcals are sensible....maybe use it instead of the oxy?

all in all....its more down to diet imo


----------



## mrey86 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> i would run the oxy with the test tbh...rather than the oxy first
> 
> with the right diet, controled carbs etc....you can stay lean and low bloat on this....i have done it myself....although i did use arimadex
> 
> ...


thanks for the responses.

I used tren to cut before but got horrible acne from it so not again.

Yeh the plan was to run the oxy with the test but for the first 4 weeks i wasnt sure whether to bulk on the oxy (in theory cut on it by doing a lean bulk) or to cut throughout the whole cycle...

test and oxy are the only two options as i already have it with me and was going to use it to bulk but would rather use it to cut now. Just wondered if it was worth it or if id look smooth on it.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i would cut from the begining of the cycle...you will still have good hard muscles from this....and with the right diet, low carbs....the water will be low

the important bit is the diet....lets see what you got in mind....


----------



## mrey86 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> i would cut from the begining of the cycle...you will still have good hard muscles from this....and with the right diet, low carbs....the water will be low
> 
> the important bit is the diet....lets see what you got in mind....


Ok cool, i'll take your advice.

I'm going to be doing some carb cycle, pretty straight forward run of the mill boring diet.

If i end up with moon face after the first week though i'll back back on here with an angry potato head! 

BTW is 500mg ok to cut on with the test... will abdominal bloat be an issue (i bloat very quick usually but then i'm usually on a bulk)


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

it will moon for a while untill the diet settles down

if your really worried....save the oxy as weeman said....and run test only


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Test E only at 250mg/week was my best ever cycle, I managed to cut fat and gain strength and mass simultaneously over a 9 month period.

As has been said it's all down to diet.


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

how long was yer test 250 cycle? not the whole of the 6 month period you speak of?


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

he said 9 month lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

mrey86 said:


> Im about to start an anadrol/test cycle to cut with...
> 
> i know, i know it looks like a bulking cycle but i've been cutting a while and couldnt lift at all for 3 weeks because of a small op on my shoulder.
> 
> ...


You won't increase muscle mass as such on drol for 4wks.

Shouldn't you be more concerned that the drol and not the test wll give you a puffy bloated look?

When using adex for bloat/estrogen management you say it hurts your stomach, i'm suprised that 0.5mg a couple of times a week with food would do this even if you have a sensitive stomach. Try aromasin instead if it's that bad though.


----------

